# Other Languages > jQuery >  Slickgrid - ../images folder not found

## szlamany

The SlickGrid uses a lot of folder paths that are

../images/calendar.gif

for example

This is not being found because /images is within my app folder - 

/awc/images/calendar.gif is where the file really is.

What is this ../ supposed to do?  It certainly isn't working!

----------


## szlamany

The GET to the SERVER for that calendar.gif file is coming from a REFERER of the .ASPX page itself.

That is what is causing this from what I can tell - all other .GIF's seem to come from .CSS file REFERER's.

----------

